# Have a SAFE & Happy Thanksgiving Day



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

From PIKE me - my family & friends - To you your family friends & pups ENJOY !!!!!! remember ! the greatest gift you can GIVE ! is your TIME !
as it has been 4 over 40yrs - a few hours will be spent in a duck blind - this is the 1st day of duck season - with luck a few ducks will V on the table with the turkey & ham LOL !


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope your duck hunt was successful, REM

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I'm certainly thankful to have all of you to learn from.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all.
I'm grateful for the small things in life, and to have family and friends to share them with.

REM
May the duck gods smile upon you, if not just send them south to me. 
My son and I saw over 60 wild quail in the field today. Sure brought a smile to my face.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - I have NO clue what PIKE thinks - FRi the qota hunt - Sat a field trial - Mon back 2 the bonus qota hunt ( we did get 2 ) 2day - change out our gear - load up the decoy bags - PIKE's insulated vest - lead 2 steel - full camo 4 me is on the chair - in and out of the house - PIKE at my side - he wags his tail the whole time - he does know this - in the morning he will have FUN ! - after the hunt - the rest of the day will V spent with our 4 grand children - he forgets - they will wear his azz out !!!!!! LOL - so with LUCK ! a few less ducks will head your way !!!!! LOL !


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!!   

The bird (a turkey, not a duck) goes into the oven in about an hour. Not long after that, Willie begins his pacing. Yes, he will be getting some turkey, too. He loves the smell of the turkey roasting in the oven... and why shouldn't he? He's a bird dog, after all... and a turkey is just a great big bird.

Wishing you all a wonderful day! Give thanks!! ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Just back from the pond farm - Hayes 8yrs old just got his 1st 2 ducks - WHAT a WAY 2 start the day !!!!!!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving everyone! Thanks for all of your advice and support over the years! I hope everyone had a nice holiday with their pups


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

What's the story behind Thanksgiving Day? not something we celebrate on our side of the pond.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

In 1621, when the pilgrims came over on the Mayflower, the winter was brutal. Most of the passengers spent the winter on the ship, and half of them died. They were off to a very rocky start. The local native Americans, however, taught them how to grow corn and other crops, and by the fall, they had their first successful harvest. This was a very big deal. Some of the native Americans invited the pilgrims to an autumn feast to celebrate the bountiful harvest and give thanks. Then they did it again the next year, and the next, etc. Thanksgiving became a *national * *holiday* in the United States many years later when, in 1863, President Abraham Lincoln proclaimed it to be one. So now we take this one day every year to give thanks for our bountiful harvests, and everything else. 

I looked this up on Google. I only had a vague idea that it had something to do with the pilgrims and the Indians. ;D

_p.s. Most Americans celebrate with a fairly traditional menu which usually includes a turkey. We eat this big feast and then sit around and watch something on TV, usually football... although at my house it was a dog show. _


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As my family grows, so does the Thanksgiving diner.
This year it was 4 turkeys, 2 spiral sliced honey hams, to many side dishes and desserts to counts. Thanksgiving and Christmas is about the only time most of the family can be found in the same household.
While the food is excellent, it can't compare to having your family with you.


----------

